# Got my insight ......thoughts?



## Phil65 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all, 
I was issued my new insight pump today, seems pretty good so far, just a little bit more advanced than my combo functionality wise. 
Positives so far:
Pre-filled cartridges....yay!
I can charge the meter in my car with USB
Colour Screen (meter)
Pump light much better
I like the touch screen idea although a little tricky


Negatives so far:
Cartridges are very small, will only last me on average 24-36 hours.
Not keen on the clippy cloppy chunky inserter (used to just throw in manually.....tender link not available at the moment.)
Having to charge the meter up very regularly......probably every 48 hours.

Sure there will be more in time.

I met a Pump Rep today who was brilliant at the Royal Devon & Exeter Hospital, as was my DSN, one thing she did say that I was a little taken aback by; was a bolus of over 6 units should be delivered by either a multi wave or extended bolus, as any more units could result in an absorption problem (my biggest nightmare in my 4 and a bit years pumping! Why has a Health Care Professional not thought of this given my cannula problems!) so I am going to try this out from now, fingers crossed. I am a very big insulin user so this might make sense. 
So far so good!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 29, 2015)

Have you ever been offered Metformin Phil. It's increasingly being used as an adjunctive therapy for T1 and can help reduce insulin doses. I think Patti's doses went down considerably when she went on it.


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 29, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Have you ever been offered Metformin Phil. It's increasingly being used as an adjunctive therapy for T1 and can help reduce insulin doses. I think Patti's doses went down considerably when she went on it.



Yes Mike,
I take 1000mg a day, previously 2000mg, makes absolutely no difference to me or my insulin sensitivity but my Gp still thinks it sensible that I continue with it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 29, 2015)

Perhaps try a different type of insulin instead of an analogue, many find they use a bucketful of insulin whilst using analogues yet can decrease dramatically when using other types.


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Perhaps try a different type of insulin instead of an analogue, many find they use a bucketful of insulin whilst using analogues yet can decrease dramatically when using other types.



I am using Novorapid Sue, the same as with my combo for 4 years, prior to that on MDI I used Humalog and Lantus, all much the same effect on me


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 29, 2015)

Phil65 said:


> I am using Novorapid Sue, the same as with my combo for 4 years, prior to that on MDI I used Humalog and Lantus, all much the same effect on me



Perhaps try a non analogue then and see what happens. Obviously you will have to adjust your duration of insulin and bolus 30 mins before you eat but if it solves your problem so be it


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Perhaps try a non analogue then and see what happens. Obviously you will have to adjust your duration of insulin and bolus 30 mins before you eat but if it solves your problem so be it



Thanks Sue, the NR works for me if I standard bolus albeit 25 units in one hit could (maybe not) lead to an absorption problem/cannula fail, the main reason for my post was to find out if anybody else and in particular anybody that takes big amounts of insulin like me has been told only to standard bolus up to a maximum of 6 units, if more then you must multi-wave or extended bolus. I have never teen told this before by a HCP in over 4 years of pumping??


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 29, 2015)

Phil65 said:


> Thanks Sue, the NR works for me if I standard bolus albeit 25 units in one hit could (maybe not) lead to an absorption problem/cannula fail, the main reason for my post was to find out if anybody else and in particular anybody that takes big amounts of insulin like me has been told only to standard bolus up to a maximum of 6 units, if more then you must multi-wave or extended bolus. I have never teen told this before by a HCP in over 4 years of pumping??



I was always told any more than 7 units to split the dose.
But as I've never used that amount of insulin I've never needed to try it  What you take in one dose is more than my TDD


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 29, 2015)

I've heard that doses over 7u "can" cause absorption problems but I've always understood that that's not necessarily true.  I've certainly never been told always to use multiwave/extended boluses for large amounts! As my daughter is still only 8 her doses are generally not that large but I think we've had a handful of doses that were touching that size when we were doing large corrections and I just whacked them in without thinking about it.  Why not try it and see what happens - at least you'll have an idea what the problem is if you're high afterwards!


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'll keep plugging away, just find it strange that HCPs have never considered my absorption problems being connected to my large insulin doses!! Haha Sue, I need to take 7 units for 23g carb at breakfast time! .... 1 thick slice of toast!


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> I've heard that doses over 7u "can" cause absorption problems but I've always understood that that's not necessarily true.  I've certainly never been told always to use multiwave/extended boluses for large amounts! As my daughter is still only 8 her doses are generally not that large but I think we've had a handful of doses that were touching that size when we were doing large corrections and I just whacked them in without thinking about it.  Why not try it and see what happens - at least you'll have an idea what the problem is if you're high afterwards!



I can definitely say that large doses do not 'always' (in fact rarely I would say) lead to absorption problems, I have regularly taken 25 units in one hit every evening for 4 years!


----------



## heasandford (Apr 29, 2015)

and surely if you deliver with a multiwave/extended bolus all the insulin effect is not up-front? I do not need huge doses, but find that I need the bulk of insulin to get going right away, if I gave as a multiwave I would get a spike followed by a hypo at the end of the delivery time for most foods. Multiwaves only work for me in extended eating sessions (like buffets or 'social dinners'!) The effect would be the same as poor absorption I would say?


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 29, 2015)

heasandford said:


> and surely if you deliver with a multiwave/extended bolus all the insulin effect is not up-front? I do not need huge doses, but find that I need the bulk of insulin to get going right away, if I gave as a multiwave I would get a spike followed by a hypo at the end of the delivery time for most foods. Multiwaves only work for me in extended eating sessions (like buffets or 'social dinners'!) The effect would be the same as poor absorption I would say?



I agree, that's why I spiked last night. I am going to trial a bigger upfront bolus tonight maybe 12 units upfront and if 25 the other 13 units multi waving over 15 mins, will also give my initial 12 units 15 mins before eating.


----------



## spiritfree (Apr 30, 2015)

I also use large amounts of insulin. One of the new insight, pre filled, cartridges lasts me around 24 to 36 hours, but they are so quick and easy to change it doesn't really bother me. I have always used 6 units or over to use extender or multiwave bolus. I don't remember anyone telling me to it is just what I do. Everyone is different in how much insulin they use and how they deliver it. It is a great pump.


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 30, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> I also use large amounts of insulin. One of the new insight, pre filled, cartridges lasts me around 24 to 36 hours, but they are so quick and easy to change it doesn't really bother me. I have always used 6 units or over to use extender or multiwave bolus. I don't remember anyone telling me to it is just what I do. Everyone is different in how much insulin they use and how they deliver it. It is a great pump.



Agreed, I like it too, I suppose another negative is the charge on my meter will run out every 48 hours, not any different to my IPhone I suppose! Just have to get used to recharging it. My 1st cartridge lasted me 30 hours. Last nights trial of bolusing 10 units upfront and 15 units spread over 15 mins worked perfectly.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 30, 2015)

Phil65 said:


> Agreed, I like it too, I suppose another negative is the charge on my meter will run out every 48 hours, not any different to my IPhone I suppose! Just have to get used to recharging it. My 1st cartridge lasted me 30 hours. Last nights trial of bolusing 10 units upfront and 15 units spread over 15 mins worked perfectly.



Great! Good to hear. Shame about the short battery life though


----------



## heasandford (Apr 30, 2015)

is there no opportunity to replace the chargeable battery with normal ones, in case of lack of access to electricity? This does seem not very user-friendly! (Costed pump-supplier too much in replacing batteries??)


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 30, 2015)

heasandford said:


> is there no opportunity to replace the chargeable battery with normal ones, in case of lack of access to electricity? This does seem not very user-friendly! (Costed pump-supplier too much in replacing batteries??)



No, I don't think so. It does come with a USB though and is chargeable in my car. Just a question of getting used to charging it ?......just like my phone.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 30, 2015)

I've never been told about using extended or multi wave for over 6 units either. But it makes complete sense really. I'm going to give it a try and then talk to the DSN next time I go.


----------



## heasandford (Apr 30, 2015)

Phil65 said:


> No, I don't think so. It does come with a USB though and is chargeable in my car. Just a question of getting used to charging it ?......just like my phone.



It's the one thing I don't like about the Libre - once plugged in it feels as though it's not usable - especially during the night, no plug near to my bed!


----------



## Jennywren (May 1, 2015)

I love the insight , my only negative is the clips keep snapping on the cradle / holder on number 3 already , oh and I did go from humalog to novo rapid seemed to be hyping more than normal but hopefully it's starting to settle now . glad you like it Phil


----------



## traceyw (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm swapping over on Monday and to be honest got a few reservations already. I've been told I can stick with combo but feel I should move on to a newer model. I too use tender link so not too happy they can't provide these. Roche told me would be 12 months away but even then can't guarantee they will be available? I have to change from humalog to novorapid. Don't like the idea of not being able to use whilst charging and don't actually think charging is an improvement when a battery lasts me 3 months now. I need the clip and these don't seem sturdy. I know all very negative but I don't feel it's going to be much better than what I have. Please tell me it will be worth swapping?


----------

